# Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?



## Evandure (29. April 2016)

*Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Hallo Leute,
ich befinde mich gerade in der Vorbereitung auf den Caseumbau meines Powermac G5 case.
Ich grübel schon länger darüber wo das Netzteil hinkommen soll. Die optisch ansprechendste Lösung wäre das Netzteil in das Netzteilgehäuse des G5 einzubauen. Dazu muss der 120mm Lüfter entfernt werden. Zur Kühlung kommen 2x 60mm Lüfter zum Einsatz, welche das Netzteil von der Seite anströmen.
Nun meine Frage:
Ich möchte den PC so leise wie möglich bekommen und überall eLoop Lüfter verbauen. Gibt es gute 60mm Lüfter die meine Anstrengungen mit den Gehäuselüftern nicht zunichte machen? Habe gesehen, dass es von Blacknoise 60mm Lüfter gibt, bin mir nur unsicher wie leise die tatsächlich sind. Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Erfahrungen. 

Gruß Silas


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Es gibt definitv leise/unhörbare 60mm Lüfter.
Das Problem dabei ist dabei nur der niedrige Drezhalbereich und der geringe Durchzug.
Produktvergleich Noctua NF-A6x25 FLX 60mm, Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PR-1 | Geizhals Deutschland
Den schwarzen Noiseblocker wirst du ungeregelt auf 12V betreiben können, den Noctua würd ich bei einer Temperaturregelung nehmen.


----------



## Evandure (29. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Ja die Noiseblocker gefallen mir schon sehr gut. Zwar mit 13e pro Lüfter wieder nicht ganz günstig aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Die Lüfter die original eingebaut sind haben keine Angabe zur Nenndrehzahl, sind aber höllisch laut. Denke aber mal dass das einfach die schlechten Lager sind. 
Falls keine anderen Vorschläge kommen die mich umstimmen werde ich es wohl mit den Noiseblockern probieren. Danke, wieder ein Schritt weiter in der Planung.


----------



## Abductee (29. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Wieviel Watt werden denn benötigt?
Ein kleines TFX- oder SFX-Netzteil ist keine Alternative?
Ist zwar zugegeben eine recht teure Lösung, dafür hättest du aber Garantie auf einem unverbasteltem Netzteil und müsstest ein intaktes Netzteil nicht zerlegen.


----------



## Evandure (29. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Naja übertakteter 3570K und leicht übertaktete 670.  Dafür sind die 630W die ich habe zwar viel zu viel, aber mit einem 300W komme ich da auch nicht weit. Außerdem passen die von dir angesprochenen NT auch nicht in das Gehäuse. Das lässt max 60mm in der Höhe zu.
Garantie ist mir nicht wichtig auf dem Rechner. Der ist schon alt genug.
Im Bild sieht man das Gehäuse in das das Netzteil idealerweise verschwinden soll.
Ich habe eben noch ein Bild gemacht mit eingelegtem Netzteil. (ist ein altes Schrott NT)
So ähnlich könnte das dann aussehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Ja, sehr lese sind diese, zumindest im geregelten Betrieb
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XR1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Uhuh, wenn das unsere Netzteilexperten hören, uhh, uhh. Du weisst, was Du machst?


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Wenn wir schon beim grob fahrlässigen Basteln im 230V-Bereich sind. 
Was spricht eigentlich dagegen das du einen schnelleren Lüfter nimmst und den dann parallel an den originalen Lüfterstecker lötest?
Dann hättest du eine Regelung der Lüfter und etwas thermische Reserve durch die optionale höhere Lüfterdrehzahl.

Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PR-2, Noctua NF-A6x25 FLX 60mm | Geizhals Deutschland

Das alte Netzteil was du da hast schaut noch halbwegs gut aus?
Keine Kondensatoren mit Bauch?

Ein TFX- oder SFX-Netzteil wäre von deinen 60mm nicht so wahnsinnig weit weg.
                       TFX-Format:     85 x 65,2 x 175mm
SFX-Format:     100 x 63,3 x 125mm

Mit deinem Metallgehäuse rundherum würd ich sogar glauben das sich ein SFX ausgeht.


----------



## Evandure (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm LÃ¼fter?*

@interessierterUser
Ich denke wenn dann sollte ich gleich den black silent pro nehmen oder? Der hat außerdem auch noch gutes Montagematerial dabei.
Ich weiß was ich mache. 
@Abductee
Naja prinzipiell gibt es ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Betrieb am NT- Ausgang mit fixer Spannung oder eben wie du sagst am Lüfterausgang vom NT selber.
Das NT auf dem Bild selber sollte sogar noch funktionieren, deswegen schmeiße ich es auch nicht weg. Aber ich kann daran meine Komponenten nicht anschließen (ohne neue Verkabelungen zu konfektionieren).
Also auf das Gehäuse auf den Bildern kommt eben noch ein Deckel drauf. Wenn der drauf soll dann heißt es 60mm und nicht weiter^^
Ich habe auch schon überlegt den 120mm Lüfter einfach neben dem NT zu platzieren und alle bis auf die hintere Öffnung im gehäuse zu schließen. So wird das NT zwar nicht direkt angeströmt aber der statische Druck würde dafür sorgen dass die warme Luft abtransportiert wird. So in etwa:
Hackintosh_PSUfan_zpsbf8d71ee.jpg Photo by AndrewKalionzes | Photobucket


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Wenn der Deckel halbwegs dicht anliegt wär das mit dem 120mm Lüfter kein Problem.
140mm geht sich da keiner aus? Das sieht so breit aus.

Mit den 60mm meinte ich das du das alte Netzteilgehäuse komplett weglässt.
Wenn du es aber behalten willst, dann führt eh kein Weg daran vorbei.


----------



## Evandure (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Also abdichten ist hier kein Problem. 140er würde passen, aber ich habe Bedenken dass es mit den Kabeln da drin dann knapp wird.
Naja mal sehen, die 60mm Lüfter wären natürlich die einfachere Lösung weil ich da nur die Lüfter anschrauben müsste. Ich denke aber ich werde dennoch den 120er einbauen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Das kannst du vergessen, CPU+GRU übertaktet, dass ganze mit 2 60er-Propeller kühlen?

Das wird nix


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Nur das Netzteil, nicht das ganze Gehäuse.


----------



## idge (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Was spricht dagegen einfach ein normales ATX Netzteil im Laufwerkskompartement oben oder unten mit ner Aussparung im Bodentrenner zu verbauen?
 Beide Methoden sind sind Jahren  "bewährt" und haben den Vorteil das man bei den Komponenten keine Kompromisse eingehen muss und die Garantie vom NT nicht verliert.


----------



## Evandure (30. April 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Kurz gesagt: Das schaut bescheiden aus.


----------



## idge (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Wenn Du es hinbekommst, wären ein paar Pics hier eine feine Sache, ist sicherlich noch für andere interessant, zumal ich dazu auch nichts finden kann, so mit custom Netzteil quasi.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Evandure (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Klar mache ich das. Mache dann einen eigenen Thread zum Case und kann hier speziell dann auch noch Bilder vom NT posten damit man das auch wieder findet. 
Habe bereits mit dem CAD Modell angefangen^^


----------



## Evandure (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Also das Netzteil läuft nun mit 2x 60mm Blacksilent Pro PR1. Habe die Lüfter geregelt laufen und das ist sehr leise.
Das Netzteil ist ein EVGA Supernova G2 650W.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Mutig...

Wie stark wird das Netzteil belastet werden?


----------



## Evandure (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Nur ein 3570K und eine 980ti. Das 550er hätte also gereicht, war aber nicht lieferbar.
CPU läuft im Moment auf 4.3gHz. Jetzt mit der Wakü bekomme ich den evtl. noch etwas höher.
Die GPU hat unter Luft maximal 1450 geschafft, eher weniger stable. Denke da wird die Wakü auch nicht mehr viel ändern.


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Ist dein Kabelausgang beim Metallgehäuse noch irgendwie abgedichtet?


----------



## Evandure (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst. das netzteil ist jedenfalls rundum und auch oben mit Kunststoff ummantelt und der Kaltgerätekontakt ist wie man sieht ebenfalls mit Kunststoff ummantelt. Natürlich sind alle Lötstellen mit Schrumpfschlauch ummantelt.


----------



## Abductee (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Das rausgedremelte Loch wo deine ATX/SATA/PCIe-Stromkabeln rausgehen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Ich sehe schon, wir sehen uns hier wieder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218


----------



## Evandure (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Achso, ja da ist dicht.

@Adi1
Nur blöd, dass mein Rechner jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen fertig da steht und läuft.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*



Evandure schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass mein Rechner jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen fertig da steht und läuft.



Dann heize den Ofen mal richtig an 

Ich bin dann mal auf die Temps gespannt


----------



## Evandure (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Naja gezockt habe ich noch nicht wegen Zeitmangel, aber eine Stunde Prime hat er schonmal mitgemacht. Werde aber mal Prime und Heaven gleichzeitig laufen lassen.
Und mit Temps kann ich dir nichts sagen. Lässt sich (zumindest bei diesem NT) recht schwer auslesen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*



Evandure schrieb:


> Und mit Temps kann ich dir nichts sagen. Lässt sich (zumindest bei diesem NT) recht schwer auslesen.



Es geht um die Temps deiner Hardware Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget

Einfach mal foltern das Teil, und dann die Temps posten


----------



## Evandure (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*

Naja also ein Noob bin ich nicht, falls du das denkst. Mein PC ist wassergekühlt.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gibt es leise 60mm Lüfter?*



Evandure schrieb:


> Naja also ein Noob bin ich nicht, falls du das denkst. Mein PC ist wassergekühlt.



Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet


----------

